# Extremely frustrated with login issue on iPad



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Has anyone come across this issue before?  I have a new iPad.  It won't allow me to log in to Amazon.  I have the Kindle app installed, when I tried to register the iPad via the app , it said my password was incorrect.  So, I tried just logging in to Amazon via safari.  Same response.  I logged out on my PC, tried again.  I changed my password and tried again.  To date, I've changed the password 3 times in 3 days. I can log in on my PC & my laptop, my husbands Mac, I emailed CS. They emailed me back and said they can't help unless I call them.  I'm not yet at the point of being willing to pay for an international call ( Aust to US) where I may be on the phone for a while.

So, I was hoping someone here might have a clue?


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the same issue with the B&N reader app. My kindle app works great.  Have you registered your ipad under 
your manage my kindle page before using it? Regarding calling have you tried using the kindle CS support button on the website? It gives you the option  of emailing or having them call you.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

kwajkat said:


> I have the same issue with the B&N reader app. My kindle app works great. Have you registered your ipad under
> your manage my kindle page before using it? Regarding calling have you tried using the kindle CS support button on the website? It gives you the option of emailing or having them call you.


That _is _ the issue. I'm unable to register it. 
The option for them calling is limited and doesn't include Australia. 
Here's what I've tried

Manage my Kindle on Amazon - register iPad, click and it takes me to itunes store. 
Download the Kindle app ( again) and sync the iPad
open the app on ipad, receive message that says 'you must register this kindle first'
type in login and password, receive error message that my account doesn't exist. ( the account I've had for over 10 years, the one I use almost daily to download books to my Kindle, lol) 
email CS ( using the support button)
they reply and say we can't help you, you will have to call us. 
Australia is not one of the countries they will call, so _I_ have to call _them_. Not willing to do that yet, I don't want to pay for the call.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like you might be one of the people who have multiple Amazon accounts without realizing it. A call to Amazon is the only thing that will straighten this out.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

You said you tried to log into Amazon via Safari.  That was on your iPad?  I don't know if it would make any difference (I am NO techie) -- did you download the Amazon store app to your iPad and try logging in through that?  I haven't had any problems with anything Amazon.  Maybe it's requiring the store app being installed before (also?) installing the Kindle app.  I did have the store app on my iPad before Kindle app.

Please let us know.  The more I think about it, the more I think that could be the problem.  That's the way Amazon would "know" your iPad.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I found this also on the Amazon site:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_ipland_streg?nodeId=200438220&#registration

On that page, there's a like to help if you live outside the U.S. From all that, seems your iPad registration should have worked. I'd still try downloading Amazon store app also.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for your helpful suggestions, the good news is it's all fixed. I emailed CS back and said I didn't want to pay for a call to them. Even though there is an option for a call back for Aussie customers, I couldn't access it because I _couldn't log in _ !! To get to it, you have to enter your email and password again and although I was already logged in, it said that I didn't exist. Anyway, they called me ( gotta love their CS). They had NO idea what was causing the issues, they confirmed my Kindle, PC & iPod were all registered and correct . Then they did yet another password reset ( #5 in 2 days) and suddenly it's working. Nobody knows why but all I care about is that it works.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great!  Thanks so much for letting us know!  Party!

Betsy


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Yippee!!


----------

